# My trip to Madrid (with pics)



## Saints (Oct 17, 2006)

I went to Madrid with my bf for the weekend (4 days) as it was a trip with my bf's work. We stayed in a 5 star hotel and the weather was wonderful, around 22Â°C in the day. We got some time to look around Madrid and took a walk in their "Central Park". On Saturday was the Yearly festival (the whole purpose of the trip) which was held in a country mansion a little bit outside of Madrid. Overall it was a very pleasant trip, the only con was that they hardly speak any English there so it was a bit difficult sometimes to manage in restaurants. Even though I'm learning Spanish at the moment it didn't help much as my vocabulary isn't very big yet.

Here are some pics:







Our hotel






The entrance to the bullfighting











Their main postoffice






Me at Ben&amp;Jerrys






Our hotel lobby






On our way to the early festival











The menu on the Yearly festival






http://froztwolf.com/Edda/Gallery/albums/madrid/madrid226.sized.jpg

Madrid at night

http://froztwolf.com/Edda/Gallery/albums/madrid/madrid239.sized.jpg

This is their "Central Park"

http://froztwolf.com/Edda/Gallery/albums/madrid/madrid237.sized.jpg


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow it looks gorgeous there!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm SO extremely jealous! Madrid looks wonderful! That Ben &amp; Jerry's looks yummy too! LOL! Glad you enjoyed yourself!


----------



## Mina (Oct 17, 2006)

Very Beautiful in Madrid..Thanks for sharing...


----------



## TylerD (Oct 17, 2006)

Those beds look really comfortable!!!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 17, 2006)

Man! So beautiful



I am jealous!! You look lovely.


----------



## echanting (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks for sharing

it looks so beautiful


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Oct 18, 2006)

Madrid looks awesome! Thaks for sharing


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing and glad you had a good time!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 18, 2006)

It looks so beautiful in Madrid. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome pictures! You look freaking awesome in your dress.


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 18, 2006)

Madrid looks beautiful!! Looks like you had a great time and you looked wonderful!!


----------



## lynnda (Oct 18, 2006)

So beautiful!! I am glad you had a good time!!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 18, 2006)

wow, thanks for sharing. I love the pic of Madrid at night. all of the views are amazing... and Ben and Jerrys made my mouth water... you look pretty damn happy with two portions of ice cream



and I love your dress and how you accesorized it. pretty!


----------



## xjudyx (Oct 18, 2006)

those tress at the " central park" look cool


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 18, 2006)

wow!!! soooooooooooooo nice! thanks for posting!


----------



## Eva121 (Oct 18, 2006)

Beautiful, I love Spain !


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 18, 2006)

It looks so beautiful, thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the pic! sounds like you had lots of fun!!!! You and Madrid look beautiful!!!!!

by the way, wow!!!! the main post office looks awesome!!!! way more grand and luxurious than the USPS!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't think I would be able to leave that hotel, lol!


----------



## Maja (Oct 18, 2006)

Great pics! Thank you for sharing! Madrid looks awesome.


----------



## Midgard (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks so much for posting this pics, they are beautiful!

I also started to learn spanish, b/c we want to have our next vacation in Mexiko!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 18, 2006)

What a lovely city. The night shot is beautiful!


----------



## Leony (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks so much for sharing your pictures! The architecture and landscaping are absolutely spectacular! I'm glad you had a good time!


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow...Madrid looks so beautiful! Glad you enjoyed your trip. Thanks for sharing


----------



## semantje (Oct 18, 2006)

spain is so pretty !!


----------



## beautynista (Oct 18, 2006)

Spain is so beautiful! Thanks for sharing your pics, glad you had a good time!


----------



## Saints (Oct 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow, thanks for sharing. I love the pic of Madrid at night. all of the views are amazing... and Ben and Jerrys made my mouth water... you look pretty damn happy with two portions of ice cream



and I love your dress and how you accesorized it. pretty!



Thanks, I actually didn't eat both ice creams, I was holding the one in the coan for my bf while he took the pic


----------



## jaybe (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your pics. I went to Spain for the first time this summer and the people were so nice it's really made me want to learn Spanish. I would love to visit Madrid. I hear that Barcelona is fab too. Plus I'd love to go to Iceland cos it looks beautiful but I heard it's really expensive - like Â£5 for one drink in a bar.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saints* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks, I actually didn't eat both ice creams, I was holding the one in the coan for my bf while he took the pic



hehehe I assumed so, but it still makes pretty good pic


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 18, 2006)

great pictures! glad you had a great time!


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome pics! You made me wanna go to Madrid now! LOL! Thanks for sharing, Edda.


----------



## Saints (Oct 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jaybe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for sharing your pics. I went to Spain for the first time this summer and the people were so nice it's really made me want to learn Spanish. I would love to visit Madrid. I hear that Barcelona is fab too. Plus I'd love to go to Iceland cos it looks beautiful but I heard it's really expensive - like Â£5 for one drink in a bar. Yeah Iceland is quite expensive, you could get about one beer in a bar here for 5 GBP. Where in Spain did you go?


----------



## flychick767 (Oct 19, 2006)

Lucky lucky lucky you!


----------



## pieced (Oct 19, 2006)

It looks like you stayed at a very nice hotel, and had loads of fun, but you look disappointed with all the icecream you got



...


----------



## Saints (Oct 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks like you stayed at a very nice hotel, and had loads of fun, but you look disappointed with all the icecream you got



... Hehe the look came out kind of funny, but I didn't eat all that icecream although I wouldn't have minded


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

that is gorgeous! i just put a new place on my list to go lol! thanks for sharing!


----------



## lilla (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Elisabeth (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, sweet!!!!!!! Yep, Spain is next on my list of country I would like to visit. I love the music, the dancing, the ...everything!!! Beautiful pics!! It looks like you had a great time...BTW...Didn't Ella (Cool Kitten) Just go to Barcelona?


----------



## Jessica81 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow! Those are great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vibrantrevolt (Oct 20, 2006)

wow, amazing! I am so excited to travel this summer!!


----------

